# Ok new pic rate this one



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

10 being best people


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

9, looks cool, what is it?


----------



## sublime1184 (Aug 22, 2005)

yeah, a 9 too....looks cool, is it a catipillar of some sort?


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

a tiger swallow caterpillar


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

yes a 9 sounds good. sweet pic


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

awesome picture..i have to give it a ten..looks like a monster from those godzilla movies..


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)

10. it looks so cool.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

I'd give it a 10...it scares me


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That pic is awesome







Kind a like it has just walked out of a cartoon.

I give it a 10, just because this pic made me smile


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Awsome caterpillar.

10.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Definately a 10


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

10. Cool picture!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Very nice DOF and color. I would try and straighten out the horizon and perhaps crop it so it's not dead center and maybe up the exposure a smidge.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i dont like how almost everything is blurred i would try to make it look like a line of non blurriness towards the catepillar that stops at the trees or sumthin like that.......9 from me


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

when you take pics that close stuff blurrs beacuse you only focus in on one spot


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

air*force*one said:


> when you take pics that close stuff blurrs beacuse you only focus in on one spot
> [snapback]1186799[/snapback]​


Well, it depends on what you have the aperture set at. Generally for macro photography you use a wide open aperture to get a shallow DOF to focus on only the one subject. Busy backgrounds tend to take away emphasis.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Hope ya don't mind, I played with it a bit:


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

i dont mind at all and i didnt use maccro i use manule focus


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

i always tried to find those as a kid and was never successful









good picture though, 9 from me


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

air*force*one said:


> i dont mind at all and i didnt use maccro i use manule focus
> [snapback]1186960[/snapback]​


Macro isn't a focus type. It's a term given to closeup photography, sometimes referred to as micro.

Aperture is directly related to depth of field (DOF). The smaller the f-number, the larger the aperture, the shallower the DOF. That means that only a small portion of the scene is in focus, as with your picture. This is especially useful when you are trying to segregate your subject from the background, like for macro/micro. The larger the f-number, the smaller the aperture, the deeper the DOF. That means that more of the scene will be in focus. This is especially useful for landscapes and other subjects where you want as much in focus as possible.

Aperture is also related to how much light is let into the lens. The smaller the f-number the larger the aperture, the more light is let in. The larger the f-number the smaller the aperture, the less light is let in. Because of this, shutter speeds need to be taken into consideration as well as ISO levels (if your camera has low noise levels at higher ISOs).


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice pic. I would give it a 9 prior to Draco playing with it.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

To be fair I give it a 10 before draco

and 11 after


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

AFO Took this Picture? I'll be damn!
Creature looks awesome though man, id give you a 10 to.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

thanks jack ass 
p.s

daddy make you cut your hair agian lol?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

10 homie nice pic


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

10 for sure.

Man it almost looks fake. Great shot man.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

9. i like how everything around it is out of focus, but the beast is clear


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

i like the original better than the tampered


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

ill give it a 10 if its a real living thing..but it looks fake lol..thats why its soo cool


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

9, i'd give it a 8 if the subject matter wasn't so hilariously cute. i just wanna squish it's bubbly little head!


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

it had horns that came out when i tryed to squish it :|


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

this is what it looks like today lol


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

air*force*one said:


> thanks jack ass
> p.s
> 
> *daddy make you cut your hair agian* lol?
> [snapback]1188202[/snapback]​


He didnt make me cut the for, he made me shave my Burns though








But he no longer lives here, Im SOlo in the house


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

nice nice!!!!!


----------



## Furgwa (Sep 23, 2003)

10 hands down! thats wicked....


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

ten a mutha freaking ten(nice)


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

thank you everyone


----------

